# Logic 5 Sound ?



## basti-we (15. September 2004)

Hallo, 

ich habe da ein problem mit Logic 5 ich weiss nicht wie ich den Sound Einstellen muss ?

Ich habe keine Sound wiedergabe bei dem Programm ich habe eine M Audio - Audiophile 2496 Soundkarte einen AMD 2.8G und 1G DDR Ram falls das wichtig ist ?

Mein sound geht über Chinchkabel 

kann mir jemand helfen  ?


----------



## BeaTBoxX (15. September 2004)

Treiber fuer die Karte korrekt installiert?
Lässt sich die Karte mit anderer Software betreiben?
Falls das OK ist, hast du bei den Audiotreibereinstellungen deine Karte gewählt?


----------



## basti-we (16. September 2004)

Das problem hat sich erledigt musste nur was umstellen !


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (18. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von basti-we _
> *Das problem hat sich erledigt musste nur was umstellen ! *


wie umstellen ?
stand das sofa im weg ? 

Darf man fragen was du verändert hast?


----------

